# Change gears



## sgriggs (Nov 19, 2013)

Cut my first change gear today.  I haven't broached it yet.  I'm going to do that after I've made all the gears I need.

Scott


----------



## Privateer (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks very nice, I have been thinking about how to make those since I first got hold of my lathe.

Terry


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 20, 2013)

sgriggs said:


> Cut my first change gear today
> Scott



That is a very neat gear.
I would be interested in seeing your broaching process.

Cheers Phil


----------



## iron man (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice I just made some myself I think gear making is very rewarding.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18817-Gear-update


----------



## tekfab (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice work, out of curiosity did you cut the depth in one shot with a slow feed or make more than one cut to get the depth ?
Mike


----------



## iron man (Nov 20, 2013)

For mine I did mine in two cuts at the same speed just so I would not screw it up. Ray


----------



## sgriggs (Nov 20, 2013)

tekfab said:


> Nice work, out of curiosity did you cut the depth in one shot with a slow feed or make more than one cut to get the depth ?
> Mike



I used one cut with a slow feed.




12bolts said:


> That is a very neat gear.
> I would be interested in seeing your broaching process.
> 
> Cheers Phil



For the keyways I'm thinking of doing this.
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/109/gears/8.jpg

Dean has a nice web site showing various projects he's done with his mini lathe and mill.  I'd recommend everyone check it out at http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html

Scott


----------



## iron man (Nov 21, 2013)

FYI for anyone cutting gears I found this calculator to be very helpful. Ray

http://computers.martinchick.com/spur_gear.html


----------



## Mondo (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice work cutting the new gear!   Where did you obtain the involute cutter?  What part number is it?  I'd like to cut some of my own gears.

Thanks!


----------



## sgriggs (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my cutter at Travers.  Here is a link to the 24DP 14.5PA cutters.  If you do not know, cutters are numbered 1 through 8.  The number of teeth on the gear to be cut will determine which cutter to use.

Cutter number     Cuts gear from
1                      135 teeth to rack
2                      55-134
3                      35-54
4                      26-34
5                      21-25
6                      17-20
7                      14-16
8                      12-13

I bought the #3 cutter part number 10-283-240.

Scott


----------



## thomas s (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow great job on the gears


----------



## sgriggs (Dec 4, 2013)

Here are the finished 7 change gears I was able to make with the #3 cutter.

Scott


----------



## iron man (Dec 4, 2013)

You used the same cutter for all the different number of teeth?? The cutters I have are only good for lets say 10 to 16 teeth then the next one is 17 to 24 and so on. Ray


----------



## valleyboy101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Scott,
Nice job on the gears!  What type of steel did you use?  I just bought a new (used) lathe which I'll pick up tomorrow and I think there may be some gear making in my future.
Michael


----------



## sgriggs (Dec 4, 2013)

iron man said:


> You used the same cutter for all the different number of teeth?? The cutters I have are only good for lets say 10 to 16 teeth then the next one is 17 to 24 and so on. Ray



The #3 cutter will cut 35-54 teeth gears.  These 7 gears are 36, 40, 44, 46, 48, 52, and 54.

Scott

- - - Updated - - -



valleyboy101 said:


> Hi Scott,
> Nice job on the gears!  What type of steel did you use?  I just bought a new (used) lathe which I'll pick up tomorrow and I think there may be some gear making in my future.
> Michael




I used aluminum.  Steel may be better but I'll find that out after I use them some.  Another member made some out of steel and said they were noisy.

Scott


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 4, 2013)

As change gears in the transmission they should do well.  I have always been a big fan of using a sacrificial material when I make those kinds of parts because if it gets into a bind with hardened steel or some exotic alloy it could damage some other more expensive part or even one that is not available so I tend to avoid hard metals if I am replacing plastic or delrin types of gears.  That way I can limit or prevent damage to other parts of my equipment.  I still occasionally turn a hand wheel the wrong way or something similarly stupid so I need all the help I can get...

Bob


----------



## Mondo (Dec 11, 2013)

sgriggs said:


> I got my cutter at Travers. Here is a link to the 24DP 14.5PA cutters. If you do not know, cutters are numbered 1 through 8. The number of teeth on the gear to be cut will determine which cutter to use.
> 
> Cutter number Cuts gear from
> 1 135 teeth to rack
> ...



Thanks!  I archived this list.


----------

